# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  قليذهب غارزيتو الى الجحيم

## مريخابى واعتز

*غارزيتو اعلن حربه القذره على اكرا وليس ابلغ دليل من مباراة اليوم 
دفع بمجدى وابراهومه وعبدو جابر بدلاء وترك لاكرا الحسره والالم 
غارزيتو ان تركناه سيقتل الفلته الكرويه اكرا 
السؤال المطروح لهذا الغارزيتو لماذا ديديه مفروض علينا واكرا مغضوب عليه ؟؟؟
اقولها بالفم المليان غارزيتو عندما يتفاوض لتجديد عقده مع المريخ سيجعل 
شرطا اساسيا وهو مغادرة اكرا المريخ فورا وبلا نقاش 
من حارب الباشا وبله وتراورى واكرا سيحارب كل من تسول له نفسه ويكسب الجمهور 
فليذهب غارزيتو الى الجحيم لو كان ذلك على حساب قتل المواهب الكرويه بنادى المريخ 
غارزيتو كما وصفه زغبير سمسار وسيفرض رايه لابعاد اكرا لياتى ببديل له على شاكلة ديديه
على ادارة النادى ان تجدد لغارزيتو بشروط اولها منح الفرصه لكل لاعبى الكشف 
واخذ راى مساعده فى كل كبيره وصغيره 
والا فعلى المريخ السلام فى عهد هذا الطاغيه 
الا هل بلغت اللهم فاشهد
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*كيف يحارب مدرب لاعبيه؟ ...
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*فعلا لو عايز يحارب افضل اللعيبه يزهب غير ماسوف عليه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED DEVIL
					

كيف يحارب مدرب لاعبيه؟ ...



***************
سؤال اتمنى ان يمتلك غارزيتو الشجاعه للاجابه عليه
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED DEVIL
					

كيف يحارب مدرب لاعبيه؟ ...



سؤال منطقي و لماذا يحاربهم
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*غارزيتو مدربى
وجناهو الميكانيكى شنو
اوكرا طلع ماسورة
هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

فعلا لو عايز يحارب افضل اللعيبه يزهب غير ماسوف عليه



************
اذا لم يكن كذلك فما تفسيرك لابعاده لاكرا والدفع بلاعبين كانوا بعيدين من المشاركات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

سؤال منطقي و لماذا يحاربهم



************
فسر لى يازعيم عدم اعطاء اكرا الفرصه فى المباريات الاخيره
ومتى كانت اخر مشاركه لاكرا ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*فريق فى معسكر مقفول يغلب فريق اكلو فول 2 بس
بالشايفو ده المناقل ستعيد كبسور للمنافسة
واتذكروا كلامى ده
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الهلال لسة ما انسحب من الدورى بصفة رسمية ومنتظر ومع لجنة الجودية وتعثر المريخ اضمن لكم عودته فى اى وقت لأنه لن يضحى بالبطولة الأفريقية العام القادم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

الهلال لسة ما انسحب من الدورى بصفة رسمية ومنتظر ومع لجنة الجودية وتعثر المريخ اضمن لكم عودته فى اى وقت لأنه لن يضحى بالبطولة الأفريقية العام القادم



**********
الهلال لن ينسحب ومباراة الامل قائمه وياخبر النهارده بفلوس بكره ببلاش
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الايام القادمة هى ايام ( لحس الكوع ) للجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*لا اظن ان اوكرا ح يواصل مع المريخ بوجود غارزيتو
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الإتحاد العام لن يستطيع لى القانون لإرضاء اللئام وعودة الوئام ولكن يمكنه ذلك عبر الحكام وننتظر مباراة عطبرة لنرى
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*غارزيتوحاقد وقلبو اسود ولا ينسى وسوف يدمر المريخ  واذا استمر العام القادم سوف يحارب لاعب اخر والأيام بيننا
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*هذا هو المخرج الوحيد للإتحاد والهلال
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*غايتو اختلف معاك

غارزيتو مدرب شاطر
والباشا وبله وتراوري ديل افضل حاجة عملها المدرب ابعدهم 

بالنسبة لي مغادرتهم افضل للمريخ خاصة بله وتراوري 

اوكرا لعاب

الناس تحاول توصل لفهم غارزيتو الاخير شنو بالنسبة لاوكرا
حتى نحدد
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*هناك اسباب لا يعرفها سوى المدرب ومجلس الادارة 

ومن الافضل ان يكون الجمهور بعيدا عن مثل هذه الاخبار اوالاسباب 

فليس كل ما يحدث يقال او يتم نشره 

والمدرب هو الادرى بلاعبيه وبمصلحته ولا يوجد مدرب في الدنيا يعمل ضد مصلحته في فوز الفريق 

المريخ في المباريات المحلية باوكرا او بدونه يفوز ان شاءالله 

من رايي ان نقف مع المدرب في كل المباريات وان يكون تدخلنا فقط بالاراء التي تخدم الفريق وتساعد في استقراره
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تحياتى الهادى،
انا رأيى واضح فى المدرب ده وقلته بعد المباراة مع مازيمبى،
ده سمسار ومرتشى وحقود وحسود ولجوج،
وانا معك فى كل ما كتبت،
اوكرا اكثر لاعب جاهز،
لكن فى التمرين الذى أقيم بعد إلغاء مباراة الامل تألق اوكرا وهتف له الجمهور،
لذلك أبعده هذا الحاقد،
فلا ترجوا منه فائدة،،،

يغور فى ستين الف رشوة،،،،

كسرة:
سوف تدركون بعد حين انه باعكم لكاتومبى!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*قد تنكر العين ضوء الشمس من رمدٍ وينكر الفم طعم الماء من سقم
الحقيقة بادية كشمس الظهيرة ونحن نحاول أن نحجبها بغربال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صراحة ماعندو اي عذر في عدم الدفع باوكرا في اول تغيير
اها ابراهومة انطرد ليك
                        	*

----------


## UM OMAR

*[QUOTE=
على ادارة النادى ان تجدد لغارزيتو بشروط اولها منح الفرصه لكل لاعبى الكشف 
واخذ راى مساعده فى كل كبيره وصغيره 
[/QUOTE]
محاسبتة نعم
صلاحيات لمساعدية ده الخمج على اصولو
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*متابات الاخوة عن غازيتو ليس لها مبرر لصالح اكورا وبعجين ديديه لاعب مقاتل
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*غارزيتو جعل لعب المريخ متعة.  لن أساوم بطريقة اللعب من اجل لاعب.
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*بس ديدي الدخلو في الموضوع ده شنو؟
ديدية لعاب يا ناس 
نحن مشكلتنا راجي ومصعب بس ...
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللاعب هو اداة المدرب في نجاحه
لا اعتقد ان غارزيتو يحارب اي لاعب
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة UM OMAR
					

محاسبتة نعم
صلاحيات لمساعدية ده الخمج على اصولو





22222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*انا مع غارزيتو ولو شطب نصف الفريق.
لا احتج علي إشراك أي لاعب طالما الفريق يؤدي بصورة ممتازة ويحقق الانتصارات..مشكلة المريخ منذ فترة طويلة ليست في نوعية اللاعبين لأن المريخ سجل نجوم يسدوا قرص الشمس ..ضالة المريخ كانت في التدريب والاستقرار الفني .وبحمد الله وجدنا مدربا مميزا وأعاد للفريق القه وهيبته.. إذا خيرت بين غارزيتو وأي لاعب ساختار بدون تردد الكوتش غارزيتو.
إذا كان اوكرا أو غيره كسول أو غير منضبط أو يناكف المدرب ولا يحترمه فاليذهب غير ماسوف عليه وليبقي الاستقرار الفني.
انا أحكم علي المدرب إجمالا ولا اتدخل في التفاصيل و عن اللاعب فلان أو علان ..الفريق جيد ويحقق الانتصارات بروح قتالية ماذا تريدون أكثر من ذلك ..ده زاتو سبب الدوامة و الحلقة المفرغة التي كنا ندور حولها.
انا أكرر وقوفي مع المدرب حتي النهاية واتمني أن نبعد أنفسنا عن هذه النقاشات التي لن تفيد استقرار الفريق.
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*قلناها  ونعيدها--ان هذا العجوز   خطر على المريخ  وسيقضى على الفريق  بعد ان قضى على نصفه---  حربه  مع اوكرا     توضح مدى حقده على المهارات   وسيندم الجميع   باستمراره
                        	*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*لا أتوقع أن يحارب المستر غارزيتو لعيبته
هو الادرى بمستويات اللعيبة 
كل التوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*موضوع المدرب يحتاج الي حوار هادي لان هناك من يؤيده بشدة من جمهور المريخ لانه قاد المريخ لدور الاربعة اقت .رح فتح بوست نناقش فبه موضوع المدرب بكل هدوء وكل يدلو بدلوه حتي نقفل هذا الملف......
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*انا عاوز يقنعني انو المريخ لم يخسر امام مازمبي بفعل من غارزتو....ياناس محسن واوكرا في المدرجات....طيب ليه...ليه الكشف فيه 18خانة ويخت17ويرفض اكورا يكون في الكشف
المسألة كانت اكبر من سوء علاقة مدرب بلاعب ولكن كانت لحظات مصلحة ما زمبي كانت هي هدف غارزتو..الحيثيات تثبت ذلك  ...غارزتو أصر ان يسافر الفريق الي لوممبشي يوم الخميس حتي يتعرض الفريق للإرهاب ولا يستطيع أن يتدرب وهذا ما حصل بالظبط...غارزتو الآن يلعب بورقة اوكرا لتحقيق أحد الأمرين أما أن يغادر او يفرض شروطه المالية علي المجلس ومخطيء من يعتقد أن غارزتو يريد ذهاب اوكرا ...غارزتو لديه شروط مالية كبيرة جدا سوف تفرض علي المجلس....يا ناس الدنيا مليانة مدربين غارزتو عيوبه غطت علي محاسنه  لأن المدرب الذي يوصلك الي دور الأربعة ثم يبيعك للخصم لا يستحق أي احترام....
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*سلام عليكم 

احي احمر و اصفر 

احقاق للحق كان الكشف به 18 لاعب و مكتم و كان ضفر هو الثامن عشر 

و الكلام دا قالوا ابو جريشه بنفسه  في برنامج ساعه رياضيه  و عليه  لم يكن الكشف ناقص و قال بالحرف الواحد كان الخير بين اوكره و ضفر   و تم اضافه ضفر  بعد ان  مراجعه المدرب و بقيه الجهاز 

الفني  و الطبي .............
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*والله انا قريت  انو 17 واحد ....لكن برضو انا ما مقتنع مازمبي  يغلب المريخ  ثلاثة أهداف في شوط واحد ومن جهة واحدة وسعادته قاعد يتفرج وبعدين أي مريخابي يعرف انو اوكرا كان ضرورة قصوي في هذه المباراة اذا كان المدرب يهمه فوز المربخ في هذه المبارتة واوكرا مفروض يكون رقم واحد في الكشف مش يخش في مفاضلة مع صفر....ال حصل دا لو في بلد من بلدان شمال أفريقيا كان ليسوتو تهمة ودخوله السجن
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*سمسار خسيس وخبيث وباع المريخ لكاتومبى لو واجهنا مازمبى فى النهائ برضو حيبيعنا
كمدرب ناجح لكن تاجر جشع
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

والله انا قريت  انو 17 واحد ....لكن برضو انا ما مقتنع مازمبي  يغلب المريخ  ثلاثة أهداف في شوط واحد ومن جهة واحدة وسعادته قاعد يتفرج وبعدين أي مريخابي يعرف انو اوكرا كان ضرورة قصوي في هذه المباراة اذا كان المدرب يهمه فوز المربخ في هذه المبارتة واوكرا مفروض يكون رقم واحد في الكشف مش يخش في مفاضلة مع صفر....ال حصل دا لو في بلد من بلدان شمال أفريقيا كان ليسوتو تهمة ودخوله السجن



قليلون هم من يدركون ان غارزيتو باع المريخ،
والبقية سيعلمون غداً ،
لانهم لا يريدون ان يصدقوا هذا الكلام،
لكنها الحقيقة،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبداللطيف
					

سمسار خسيس وخبيث وباع المريخ لكاتومبى لو واجهنا مازمبى فى النهائ برضو حيبيعنا
كمدرب ناجح لكن تاجر جشع



الزى ده ما مفروض تسلمو دقنك،
لازم تأخذ منه حذرك!!!!
                        	*

----------


## ياسر جبرالله

*لا ننكر ان غاززيتو دور فى بلوغ دورى الاربعه ولكن الخامات الموجوده فى كشف المريخ كانت كفيله بايصالنا الى التربع على عرش البطوله فى معية اى مدرب حتى وان كان وطنى عندو ثقه فى نفسو كما فاروق جبرا مثلا اتضح ان ذلك الغارزيتو لا يريد تصفيقا الا له ولا يرد نجما لاى فوز الا هو يحارب كل من هتف له الجمهور او حتى صفق له اكثر من مره يحب ان يظهر بمظهر صانع الشربات من الفسيخ ربما اتهامه بانه باع لمازنيبى فيه مبالغه لكنه خاف من مازنبى اكثر من اللازم فلعب مخندقا لارضاء نفسه وعدم قبول فكرة ان ينتصر عليه مدرب مازنيبى ليشعر رئيس مازنيبى بانه اخطا فى ابعاده فكانت الطامه اراحة المدرب الاخر الذى دخل المباره وهو يعلم خطورة هجوم الزعيم ولعب على اساس ان المريخ يلعب هجوما فى كل مبارياته خارج الارض فركن للدفاع ايضا حتى علم ان المريخ غير خطته ولعب مدافعا فادخل مهاجميه وكان له ما اراد ربما اكون خاطئا ولكن ذلك هو الاقرب للحقيقه فى نظرى
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي عبدالله الفحل

*شكراً غارزيتو.
                        	*

----------

